# Traeger Drip Pan Alternative



## improvemybbq

As great as a Traeger is, drip pan maintenance is definitely one of the biggest hassles of owning one. First, after just a few smoking/grilling sessions, the drip pan, even if you carefully wrapped it in foil, is nasty. Plus, unwrapping and rewrapping the drip pan in new tin foil is a messy and time-consuming job. In addition, no matter carefully you wrap the drip pan or how many layers of foil you use, some grease contacts the original Trager steel pan and corrodes it.
A stainless steel drip pan would be a much better option. First, for some, wrapping would not be necessary. Running the Traeger at high heat for 15 minutes post cook would allow most grease to run down the drip pan. For others, tin foil wrapping would be more effective and, in cases where grease contacted the pan, it would be far less likely to corrode.

Are there any stainless steel alternatives that can be purchased? If not, is this an issue anyone else has experienced? I may look into creating a stainless steel alternative if there are not any for sale.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ

ABSOLUTELY YES!!!

All the Traeger’s I’ve had, have all of Smokey Daddy Inc’s heavy gauge stainless steel internals. I upgraded my 22” with the new Pro AGL controller and Dennis’s internals and gave it to our daughter. My Pro 34 has his components.

10ga heat shields and 11ga drip pans. The heavier gauge SS also helps distribute heat better across the grate.

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacement-drip-pan-heavy-duty-11ga/

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/

I also run Dennis’ PID controller. Absolutely great people and the very best help after sales. I recently had to send my PID back for a reflash. Dennis even sent two awesome aluminum sticker back in the box.

Pat


----------



## improvemybbq

The drip pan is OEM. I do not think that it is stainless steel. I am talking about a stainless steel one that will not have some of the same problems.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ

improvemybbq said:


> The drip pan is OEM. I do not think that it is stainless steel. I am talking about a stainless steel one that will not have some of the same problems.


I was mistaken in thinking Smoke Daddy’s was SS.

These are indeed SS.

https://shop.pelletgrillaccessories.com/category.sc?categoryId=4


----------

